# Do you leave yours dogs in the yard when everyone is gone?



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

I wont leave Rye out he will probably jump the fence to come look for me :rofl:


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

most of the time i leave the dogs inside the house while i'm gone.. soemtimes i'll leave them out... they're fine if i do though.. they just lay around and wait for me to come home


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Nope. Everyone is inside except Slim who is now in a topped kennel.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

If I am going to the store or will be back with in 20-30 mins I will leave dogs out in the back dog runs but if I am going for any longer than that I don't. I do not want someone stealing my dogs, maybe I am just paranoid 

I did have to leave a clients dogs out yesterday and it drove me nuts all DAY! he had busted his crate door and has the runs. He ruined his crate so I can't leave him in there and he would just go through another crate if I put him in it so I decided to leave him out. It was my only option and I had my neighbor check on him all day but I hate doing that!


----------



## raiderhater1785 (Jan 19, 2010)

Bennett only getsto stay out if my neighbors are home to keep an eye on him! Dont want him to get out or get taken...


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

I do, I tie Red out on his chain everyday when me and my wife are at work and or gone for some other reason


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

No, but I live in tha hood and like to keep my dog a secret.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I usually do if were not going to be gone that long. They will be in opposite yards. Marley always stays in the garden keeping a watchful eye over the plants.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Nope, we keep our dogs in the house when we aren't home. Brutus gets free run of the house while Loki and Lady B get crated. I don't trust that someone won't come and steal our dogs if we left them in the yard.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

I never have..not even my shih tzu.

All 3 of my dogs are inside dogs. They prefer the ac ..LOL. Plus I don't want anyone messing with my dogs. We do have locks on our fence but you never know.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

I don't leave them out at all, usually. Especially not just in the yard, also. I have a 10x10 kennel that has a top and everything for longer periods if i need it, but i've only used it a couple times. They stay inside, in their crates. I feel safer that way.


----------



## BluePitBoi (May 18, 2010)

I had to leave him at around 4 1/2 months old, but had close friends of the family come and check on him twice for a few hours until I got back from work. It drove me crazy thinking he was going to be alone for a total or 2 hours in between. For the most part, someone is always home, but has done great when left alone for an hour, he is now just over 6 months old as I type.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

never. and like gamer said my dogs would find some way out looking for me.

nottt a good idea in my part of the woods.
errr, duplex...


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Mine are outside on chains when im at work, off when im home


----------



## melrosdog (Dec 21, 2008)

I dont even like my dogs to be out, by themselves if I'm home. I would never leave them outside if I wasnt there.


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

The dogs are inside in crates when we're out.


----------



## coppermare (Jun 25, 2010)

My kids dogs are outside in fences, some on chains. I had two outside in a chain link fenced back yard but now that it's hot even they are allowed inside. Hair balls and all dang it!! MY dogs are inside all the time unless I'm outside. I am a worry wart about them getting ran over. I live in the country but the cars that go by here are going very very fast, they wouldn't stand a chance. And the best thing I've ever done was change to tile and laminate floors!! LOL


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

We have one outside dog that is always on his chain. I never leave Vendetta or DaVicni tied out when I leave. If we are going down to the store then i will leave my sons dogs out on their chains but if I think we are going to be gone for more than 30 mins then are in the house.


----------



## Gimbler (Jan 29, 2010)

Never. They're not even allowed out alone when we're home. Maybe I'd feel differently if we lived in the country with fenced in acreage but we don't. There's too much vehicular and foot traffic - not to mention dogs, cats, squirrels and rabbits going by day and night. I wouldn't feel comfortable.


----------



## Aximus Prime (Dec 15, 2009)

All the time but I live 3/4 mile from any state road and the dogs have never wandered more than a couple hundred yards from the house. When I come home they are sitting on my porch


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

in the cooler months yes, in their runs... in the warmer months, never.


----------



## Pittielove29 (Dec 21, 2009)

I supervise my dogs at all times when they're outside. I don't trust anybody with them, so they get crated safe inside my house. Much harder for people to cause harm to them there. My yard doesn't have an alarm system.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

I have a fenced in backyard and I often let Kangol out to do his thing if I have to leave but unless I come out there with him he won't leave the patio. It is rather annoying, especially if I am in a hurry. He is attached to me like superglue. He never gets left outside when I'm not home because he is a big spoiled inside dog who wont even go near the backdoor if he senses I will be leaving.
I always find him on the bed like so when I get home.








My ex/Brayden's dad has Koby and Camo at his house.
Koby is the same way as Kangol and refuses to go outside unless accompanied, but Camo likes to be outside for the most part. The backyard is fenced but she comes inside if nobody is home and she is crated; she is extremely mischievous and can't be trusted to roam inside unsupervised. up:up:


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

Mine are always kept inside when we are not home in crates. Sarge and Lulu are in the tv room and Nikita in the bedroom. They dont go outside by themselves simply because my neighbors have a black lab thats keeps breaking the wood fence to attack (I think) Sarge. And Sarge being the  that he is goes over and pees on the labs head as he is trying to get through. lol Seriously though I reinforced the fence with chicken wire and keep replacing the boards but I still do not trust it. Besides the fact that I have neighbors behind me who have voiced that they hate my dogs (pits in general) and I would hate to have to hurt someone for doing something to my dogs.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

When I did have dogs, I never left them outside alone, with the exception of going inside to use the bathroom, or grab something to drink real quick. I spent just as much time outside as they did. I did leave my dogs (Debo RIP, Alyia, and Axil RIP) outside one time while doing the dishes, but could see the entire back yard from the kitchen window. This is when I discovered that Debo knew how to ring the doorbell, lol. Other than that, no.. I didn't then, nor do I now, trust anyone or anything with my dogs. I don't even trust a dog left to it's own devices, lol. Alyia, being the old gal she is (9 yrs old now) resides in Ga with my ex-husband, our two daughters, and his new family. She is allowed to go in and out as she pleases while someone is home, but when noone is there to attend to her, he has kept up with the way I did things and she is brought inside where she'll be safe. She's not had to be crated since she was 2 yrs old, and she knows what furniture she's allowed on and where her bed is located. I'm going to see if my ex will take a couple pix of her with his phone and send em to me so I can update ya'll on her looks, lol. I'm sure she's still as beautiful as she was when I last saw her.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

ThaLadyPit said:


> When I did have dogs, I never left them outside alone, with the exception of going inside to use the bathroom, or grab something to drink real quick. I spent just as much time outside as they did. I did leave my dogs (Debo RIP, Alyia, and Axil RIP) outside one time while doing the dishes, but could see the entire back yard from the kitchen window. This is when I discovered that Debo knew how to ring the doorbell, lol. Other than that, no.. I didn't then, nor do I now, trust anyone or anything with my dogs. I don't even trust a dog left to it's own devices, lol. Alyia, being the old gal she is (9 yrs old now) resides in Ga with my ex-husband, our two daughters, and his new family. She is allowed to go in and out as she pleases while someone is home, but when noone is there to attend to her, he has kept up with the way I did things and she is brought inside where she'll be safe. She's not had to be crated since she was 2 yrs old, and she knows what furniture she's allowed on and where her bed is located. I'm going to see if my ex will take a couple pix of her with his phone and send em to me so I can update ya'll on her looks, lol. I'm sure she's still as beautiful as she was when I last saw her.


*I love that Debo could ring the doorbell. Would have loved to have seen that!! Thats so awesome. RIP handsome baby dogs!*


----------



## jayandlacy (Sep 21, 2009)

Never. MY dogs are always supervised, we have a 6ft privacy fence except the back fence is still crappy chainlink. I am way too afraid of everything to leave them out. I have accidently left the oldest out, and our other that was older then him, but he's passed now, well chico the oldest oldest ran, rolling in poop somewhere and getting animal control called, my younger one, Ice, now the oldest, he stayed home barking at the front door as if saying " let me in! My brother ran away!!" And Kaos, my not so much a puppy has never ever been out of the fence cept on a leash. I don't want the breed being banned, or even just getting a bad rep in my neighborhood. Its not worth it, my dogs stay in the house, and if no one is home to watch them they stay in their room.


----------



## duckyp0o77 (Dec 5, 2008)

i used to. we used to have a 6'x8' kennel 'til my husband's uncle wanted it back. bailey was good @ digging her way under the fence until we hammered in rebar every 6". now she's in the house roaming free or in her crate when we're gone. too much that cld happen. we used to have a neighbor that acted like mr. tuff guy & said she was a danger to the neighborhood bc his vet tech brother fed him lines of pitbull myths @@. he even went as far as saying he had to get between his toddler & our fence b/c he thought she's attack her thru the fence. he said he knew an aggressive dog when he sees one @@. now i just prevent and avoid all situations and keep her in the house when we're gone. her spot is my side of the bed. i dont mind. =)

i forgot to add that we have cows behind us & thats where bailey would get out.. rolling all in the cow poo. she would come home all green & "grassy" lol its not really funny even though she was younger then. all she would do was "stir" the cows up. never had a problem w/ her attacking them. i take all precautions now. not as ignorant now as i was.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I never leave Helena out unsupervised. We live in the city. But she has free run of the house. I forgot her in our sun room a couple of times since we moved into the house. I was horrified. The windows weren't open or anything and I was gone for a few hours. I couldn't live with myself if she would have had a heat stroke or something. I ended up putting a picture of her on the back door with a sign that says "dont forget I'm outside" lol


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

My boy is outside 24/7, in his little fenced area. He probably comes into the house as rare as some of you let your dogs outside of the house lol.


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> View attachment 7170


The wife beater is hilarious!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

aus_staffy said:


> The wife beater is hilarious!


LOL I photo shopped a design on the back of it that says "Back Off"
It looks so cute on him. I dress him because he lets me... :roll:
He doesn't even wake up.


----------

